# Sinn Accuracy



## drunkontea

Hi all,

Thought It'll be interesting to compare the accuracy of our Sinn watches within and between different models. 

I've got a new 856 sw300 movement which I've had on the wrist for two and a half weeks now and it seems like it's averaging +4 secs per day which is ok. I've had more aqccurate watches with eta 2824 and omega 1120. 

What's your accuracy?


----------



## Macguyver1

I have a U2 that keeps within +/- 6 sec a day


----------



## EasternSinner

I have a new 356 that I've worn every day for a month. It gains a consistent +10 seconds a day.

Any other 356 owners around willing to let me know whether my experience is typical of this particular model?


----------



## john.6

My 2 year old U1 is always between +1 and +2 per day.


----------



## watchhunter72

EasternSinner said:


> I have a new 356 that I've worn every day for a month. It gains a consistent +10 seconds a day.
> 
> Any other 356 owners around willing to let me know whether my experience is typical of this particular model?


Hi, I have it's larger sibling 358 and it gains about 8 seconds a day - quite consistently over 6 months.
I've read they regulate watches in this range, considerin they will likely slow down a bit over the years. This way, when it has slowed down it will probably run spot on.
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## Buramu

The Sellita in my Sinn 104 A gains < 1 second per day. It's insanely accurate.


----------



## BenwayFi

The Sinns I've had (two so far) have been so accurate I never even bothered to even measure their accuracy. I rarely use any watch more than week in a row anyways, so unless watch is very unaccurate, you won't notice it within such a short period. When its more than + or - 10 seconds a day, maybe then.


----------



## Ticktocker

I've had my new-to-me 2013 U1 for 24 hours and it has not lost or gained even 1 second. Sounds abnormal but I call it as I see it. So far my most accurate auto.


----------



## EasternSinner

watchhunter72 said:


> Hi, I have it's larger sibling 358 and it gains about 8 seconds a day - quite consistently over 6 months.
> I've read they regulate watches in this range, considerin they will likely slow down a bit over the years. This way, when it has slowed down it will probably run spot on.
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


Thanks for the info, Fabrizio. I'm glad to know that I'm not an exception to the rule.

I've done a little research, and it seems that +10 seconds a day is still within the upper spec limits of both the 7750 and SW500 (I don't know for sure which movement my watch has, short of actually opening up the case back). In any case, the variance is a _consistent_ +10 seconds a day, so I can live with it.

If there are other 356 owners out there, I'd love to hear about how your watch performs in terms of accuracy. Thanks!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

I have a 856 with SW300 that it is my most accurate watch, almost quartz accurate around 1or 2 sec/month


----------



## rabbit3001

My U1 is out of the box +8sec but I expect it to settle down some more. I'm fine with that.


----------



## scorpius73

My Sinn 103 averages +6.6 a day.


----------



## nepatriot

New to Sinn ... and German watches. Just received an 856 from Watchbuys on Friday morning. +2 after 24 hours; +3 (total) after 48 hours. Very nice watch, exactly what I was looking for. Fits like a glove (on Sinn metal).

Damasko DA47 ordered today. 

Funding this by selling off my micro divers (7 in all), may be one or two other items. After years collecting and flipping divers, my tastes have changed (perhaps refined?). Too many sitting in their boxes not worn. So the new plan is: 856 for business, business travel, casual; DA47 for casual, vacation travel, etc.


----------



## Chaz90

My 856S UTC is my most accurate mechanical watch. I wore it almost all the time for nearly a year, and it gains about 1 second a week. I have no idea how I got as lucky as I did with that watch. 

My T2 is new (for me) and I've only had it a couple weeks. I don't know how often it was worn before I bought it, but it seems to be at ~+4 seconds a day right now. That seems to be improving, so it may continue to settle in a bit more. I certainly can't complain about the accuracy of either watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EasternSinner

EasternSinner said:


> I have a new 356 that I've worn every day for a month. It gains a consistent +10 seconds a day.


As an update to this earlier post of mine, I changed the resting position to 3H from my usual dial-up orientation. Doing this managed to bring the variance down to a much more tolerable +6 seconds a day.

This +6 seconds daily variance has been consistent over the past four days since switching positions, and I'm hoping it lasts.

Incidentally, I emailed Sinn directly to ask them which movement my 356 had (I gave them its serial number), and they told me it was a 7750.


----------



## arrenegado

Now my Sinn U1 is delaying 10sc a day.


----------



## wtma

I just got my 104 with SW220 two days ago, it's been 40 hours since I synced it with atomic clock and now it's running -6s.
I can say I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## RegF

Clockworkblueorange said:


> I have a 856 with SW300 that it is my most accurate watch, almost quartz accurate around 1or 2 sec/month


You say "Quartz like accuracy", but I have a UX that IS Quartz and it is seriously like Atomic Clock accurate.

It came with the test certificate and its losing 0.12 seconds a month

The thing is phenomenal.

I use it set everything else by and check it once a year on its birthday

I know I got lucky - the dealer said it was the most amazing certificate he'd ever seen


----------



## silvaticus

Pretty happy with my 104 A - it's been gaining a little over 2 sec. per day over the last 5 days.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

My U1-T that I have had for about 8 months has been very consistent. It runs about 1-2 seconds per MONTH slow. I am very satisfied with the SW 200-1 movement. I wish it were fast instead of slow, but I can't complain.

It looks brand new, the Tegiment on the bracelet has kept it spotless. My other watches have the clasp scratched up from desk diving, but not the U1-T.

Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## ormondgators

traded my 856UTC for an 857UTC, arrived yesterday and promptly set it to time.gov. after 28 hours on the wrist its running +/- 0 seconds. not to shabby.


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

Mine has an accuracy of less than +1sec/day


----------



## uncle6

My 104 was +12s after the first day.
I was kinda of worried and I wound it fully and it immediately started to fall down to +7s consistently for over a month.

I then let it completely wound down, and for the next 2 or 3 days just slightly wound it buy rotating the watch for 10 or so turns, so that the watch wound down in about 4, 5 hours.

Now it is going like +4s a day. Hope it will keep this way.


----------



## SnakeMan

After almost two months of wear (shared with a spare Seiko), my new Sinn U1000 seems to have settled at between +1 to + 2 sec per day... I'm more than happy with that.


----------



## fire_lantern

I have a ~2yo Sinn T2B with Soprod A10. Runs quite consistently at +6.


----------



## Camguy

Had this for three months now, wear it pretty much 24/7, and it's a consistent +4 sec./day.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

+1s/day, resting crown up at night


----------



## l_cypher

My 104 with the SW 220-1 gains 2 seconds a day. Pretty nice!!!


----------



## Watch Free Fall

You guys all probably do this already, but if not:
I've found some of my watches are significantly less regulated in some positions than others. When I remove a watch to sleep, I've experimented with crown down, up and face down and up for each watch. Then I use the night rest position that results in the greatest accuracy over 24 hours, which can make a big difference in some cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meson1

l_cypher said:


> My 104 with the SW 220-1 gains 2 seconds a day. Pretty nice!!!


My 104 is about the same too. Varies between +1 and +2 seconds a day. Rests overnight face up. Worn daily, no manual winding. Desk job so it doesn't see a lot of vigorous activity.


----------



## Vlance

My 104 is +15 after about 4 days. I usually leave it till it’s +45 or so.


----------



## kwill

My 104 is averaging about +3 to +4 per day.


----------



## meson1

Last week on Monday I hacked my 104 to correct the time. By Tuesday it was out +2 seconds. But by the time I put it back an hour on Saturday night, it was only out by +5 seconds. So mine varies slightly, but it's still quite accurate. Bloody good for a watch that hasn't undergone fine regulation to be the German equivalent of COSC certified.


----------



## consum3r

I usually rate my watch accuracy via 1 week constant wear, so the below are diffs after 7 days.
My most accurate Sinn's are (not including my UX, 'cuz that's just cheating).

103 ST Acrylic (ETA 7750): +10 seconds (avg approx +1.42spd)
857UTC (ETA 2893-2): +1 second (avg approx +.14spd)
U2S (ETA 2893-2): +25 seconds (avg approx +3.6spd)

Averages are not representative of constant deviation, and these are just some of the best measurements I've had. On a timegrapher, they are nowhere near the above (except the 103 - it's a solid line across). I guess it just depends on the day's activities as they're worn.

I have another Sinn that is an abysmal +10spd.
Recently overhauled tho, so I hope it settles down soon.


----------



## Foch

My 856 UTC is +3 a day. Not enough to worry about IMHO


----------



## K1M_I

I wasn't as lucky as you guys, have a own topic about it, but yea my U1 is a bit all over the place with the accuracy:

View attachment 12619089


----------



## KLC

All my Sinns has accuracy under +10 seconds.


----------



## ispeshaled

I currently have 2 Sinns...

My 356 runs about -6/day but my 556a runs +4/day


----------



## kwill

Inspired by this thread I tested my 104 over the last 6 days. The data is: 3.2, 3.5, 2.6, 1.9, 2.1 for an average gain of 2.66 seconds per day.


----------



## DTZ

Received a new Sinn EZM 13 November 16 2017. Using time.gov as my reference, the watch ran a bit under +4 seconds per 24 hour period. I wear my watch 24 hrs per day as I don’t like to bother with trying to regulate the watch by resting in different positions at night. The watch ran very consistently at around +3.75 seconds per 24 hr period for about 4 weeks. Around the 5th week the accuracy increased. As of today (12/28/17, 6 weeks), the watch now runs consistently at +2.7 per 24 hr period. According to Sinn, they advise to let the watch movement operate for about 8 weeks, starting from new, to establish its accuracy. After reading several conflicting opinions regarding whether a new movement must have a “break in” period or not, I did not know what to expect. However, with my singular and anecdotal experience with my new EZM 13, it appears that Sinn may be correct to advise new owners to allow for an 8 week break in period to establish accuracy. I will try to remember to update this post in a month or so.


----------



## harry_flashman

I had a 556i (with ETA 2824) for 9 years, that was usually very accurate, +1-4 s/d.
My 104 A with SW220 is very accurate, usually +1-3 s/d.

My EZM 3 (ETA 2824) when I got it this summer was +1-3 s/d, but then I sent it to RGM for warranty repair (bezel click spring) and since then it has been closer to +7-9 s/d. I usually wear it on rubber and rest with the crown down, I may try and vary it up some. It has started to slowly creep down from +9 to +7 over the last 3 months, so hopefully it gets down closer to +5.

My most madding watch is my Speedy Pro 3750.50, still only 4 months old, but can be any where from +6, to more often, +10-12.


----------



## smilton

My EZM 10 is running +2 seconds per day


----------



## Spring-Diver

My new to me, EZM 9, has gained 9 seconds in 5 days. I've worn it 24/5  So + 1.8 seconds per day is good enough for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocFossil

I have a Sinn 103 ST SA UTC. It was serviced by RGM approximately 2 years ago. I recently ran the watch for 28 days. I wore it for 14-18 hours a day; it rested crown up when it was not on my wrist. After 28 days it differed by 20 seconds from the NIST time site with which I was comparing it. Less than a second a day loss....I'm a happy camper! Before this (approx 2 years ago) I was losing about 30 seconds a day. Just goes to show how well a ETA 7750 can be adjusted.


----------



## whaleshark

I have had many sinns. The ones I can remember: U2 spot on, U1 +2, EZM 3F +11, 856 utc +10. All with no variation. My current 856 utc got a hard knock that dented the regimented case and now runs -5 but still consistent


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

+2/24 over 26 days so far...


----------



## Mkart31

My sinn U1 is about +3 seconds. I am pleased with accuracy. However when I don't wear it, it is between +5 and +7.


----------



## Spring-Diver

My new to me 757 accuracy is.......... no second hand  I can't tell
Checking the atomic clock, the minute hand is centered on the minute maker when it hits :00. So I guess it's running accurately 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Been tracking my 356 with SW500 since December 6, the current deviation is -1.2s.
So that is an average rate of -0.0 s/d according to WatchCheck!

I wear it everyday, and take it off when i get home in the afternoon.
I've noticed that it loses ~2s/d if I leave it dial up.
But it gains ~2s/d if I leave it crown down. 
This has helped balance it out if I start to see any deviation one way or the other.


----------



## Cosmo1

My mileage has definitely varied!! I received my 356 with the Sellita SW500 on November 2, 2017. For the first week that I had it, it was running a little more than *+9 s/d*. I contacted the AD about this and received an e-mail telling me that "it is . . . only possible to judge the accuracy of your watch after it has been in operation for approximately eight weeks. In the event of a deviation, please keep a daily record of its timekeeping over an extended period, for example one week." So, I just finished the week-long test where I wore the watch according to the AD's instructions during the day, took it off at night, laid it down in a different position each night (face up, face down, crown up, crown down), wound it 60 times every other day, and then checked its rate after the week---168 hours later. The result: still *+9+ s/d!!* (This is especially distressing because this particular watch is the most _in_accurate watch I own, including a Poljot chronograph that I purchased for $US 25 more than 26 years ago from a street vendor in Prague (when it was still Czechoslovakia) that hasn't been repaired or regulated at all during those 26+ years and it runs, _to this day_, *just +3 s/d*!!) The AD tells me that +9 s/d is within the tolerance rate for this watch, but it also annoys me that before I purchased it I asked about the accuracy of the Sellita SW500 and the AD told me that all the movements Sinn uses today are Top-rated calibres which, they also said, was equivalently close to a chronometer calibre!


----------



## 5959HH

My 856 was losing 4-5 seconds per day and sent it to RGM for regulation. It is now gaining 8-9 seconds per day after RGM regulation and replacement of the copper sulphate capsule. I would rather a watch gain 10 seconds per day than lose one second per day! My preference is +5 seconds per day for any watch I own.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Just checked my Sinns about 10d ago:

857 UTC VFR: +~2s/day (measured over 4 days of wearing, ~6 months from new)
EZM13: +~11s/day if no use of the chrono, +~25s/day with ~4h of chrono use/day (measured over 4 days of wearing, ~4 months from new)


----------



## jester0723

My 556i loses a few seconds a day, so I end up needing to reset it every couple weeks. I must have knocked it against something since for the first several months of ownership, it was sitting right at about +2.


----------



## phil57

Last time I set the time on my 903 was early december, 2 months later it is only 7 seconds late 
The watch is not on a winder and I haven't winded it manually over the last 2 months.


----------



## Hrxixus

I have Sinn 104 and it keep time great ,its on 1s/d


----------



## DTZ

2/3/2018 update: Sinn EZM 13 now running consistent +2.8 sec per 24 hr period. It has been just over 10 weeks since I received the watch. It seems that running the chrono actually speeds up the movement slightly. If I do not run the chrono at all over a week period, the watch runs about 2.6-2.7 secs per 24 hr period. I usually run the chrono maybe 2-3 hrs per week though. Anyway, it appears that my accuracy is relatively good and consistent, and the movement has settled in.


----------



## Spring-Diver

So I ran the chrono for 24 hours sitting in my watch case dial up... +1 second Super happy with that

I have zero experience with chronographs. Is it ok for them to run all the time?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

My Sinn 856 loses 6 seconds a day.


----------



## DTZ

Update 2/15/18: Sinn EZM 13 running consistent +2.3 sec/day over 11 day period. This result is due to only running the chronograph for about 1-2 hours over the 11 day period. When I ran the chrono for 4 hours in a week, the watch would run about +2.7 to +2.8 sec/day. Note that I received the watch new around 11/17/17, so the movement has settled from less than +4 sec/day to +2.3 sec/day over a 3 month period. I wear my watch all the time except for showers. Hope this data helps others who are curious.


----------



## Camguy

I wanted to post an update to the accuracy of my EZM13. I got it in mid-July, and it seems to have finally "settled in" and is keeping basically spot-on time.


----------



## prateeko

My U1 was running at +12-15/day. I sent it to RGM for replacement dial and hands and regulating and came back at....+15/day ?

So I took it into my own hands and now after regulation its running between -1 to +1 per day after three days. I'll how it goes but given it's a few years old I'm more than happy (also annoyed at RGM but that's a seperate issue).


----------



## Spring-Diver

Incredible accuracy

5 days straight on the wrist 24/7










Soprod A10-2 movement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggshockfan

My 104 gains +3 per day


----------



## Dyneema

My 556 runs at +3 daily at on a full power reserve.


----------



## SteveJ

My 104 purchased new from WatchBuys has been at RGM for going on six weeks, from day one it ran all over the place.
They say that it needs a crown and seven weeks to receive parts from Germany.


----------



## yerwol

my 556i is running about +2 seconds/day


----------



## Meku

I truly praise my Sinn EZM 3. It’s currently running (stable) +0.4 a day! Eat your heart out “superlative chronometers”. This is amazing watch.


----------



## Cosmo1

I posted a while back noting that my new Sinn 356 purchased in November 2017 was running more than +9 s/d. It's improved a little since then, running now +7.5 s/d. It's nowhere near the accuracy I expected, especially since I have some older, much more accurate watches that were less expensive than the Sinn.


----------



## Aristoccdn

learn how to rest your watch overnight and you can adjust.


----------



## Meku

I know I got supper lucky with my EZM 3. Then again, I just bought Hamilton “Interstellar” and I think that one will be as accurate as a cuckoo clock (its at least +15 s/d off). So, in some sense it’s luck of a draw when buying mechanical watches.


----------



## SteveJ

Meku said:


> I know I got supper lucky with my EZM 3. Then again, I just bought Hamilton "Interstellar" and I think that one will be as accurate as a cuckoo clock (its at least +15 s/d off). So, in some sense it's luck of a draw when buying mechanical watches.


Maybe you could reasonably make that case for inexpensive watches, but when we're talking about $1K up watches from makers allegedly famous for accurate watches it breaks down. 
Badly.


----------



## 5959HH

I own a Sinn 856 and love the buttery smooth 2892 modified Sinn movement with tegimented case, copper sulphate capsule, etc. that is IMO the ultimate tool watch. Mine is 2-3 years old and was losing 3-4 seconds per day and sent it to RGM for regulation. RGM regulated my 856 and replaced the copper sulphate capsule. It now gains 8-10 seconds per day but is not my most accurate watch, particularly when compared to any of my Rolex models and my Omega Railmaster LE with the 8806 movement. My advice to the op is to wear the 856 that gains 4 seconds per day and forget about perceived accuracy concerns. Sinn represents a fantastic value for the money. It is nice to be able to send most Sinn watches to RGM that have highly skilled watchmakers there, although there is sometimes a delay in service when RGM must order specific parts from Sinn. One of the reasons I am especially partial to Rolex is that I can hop on a DART train near my house and be let off at Victory Light Rail Station with only a 10-minute walk to Dallas Rolex Service Center a few days ago when I needed a glidelock bracelet adjustment and to buy a half-link. Not as easily done with Sinn ...


----------



## rapsac1971

My 103 St Sa Ar is two weeks old and gains 8 seconds per day when worn every day. Will see how it develops after some additional weeks. But good enough for me as is.


----------



## Meku

SteveJ said:


> Maybe you could reasonably make that case for inexpensive watches, but when we're talking about $1K up watches from makers allegedly famous for accurate watches it breaks down.
> Badly.


Although I somewhat hate inaccurate watches as I do think that in order it to full fill its purpose a watch needs to show correct time, I still believe that is some sense inaccuracy gives a watch its character. With high end watches you have smaller margin of inaccuracy but even then it's down to luck what you recieve. However, I do agree that there are those that should have been picked by the quality control. Overall I believe Sinn is producing watches with excellent value.


----------



## WantForWatches

I own a 104 St Sa. It's one of the most accurate pieces I own. It averages about +1 per day. That's an amazing run rate for any watch, any price ...but all the more impressive when you consider the value prop this watch brings to the table! And by the way ...that's the run rate right out of the box. My watchmaker has never touched it. Rockin!


----------



## Split-Personality

rapsac1971 said:


> My 103 St Sa Ar is two weeks old and gains 8 seconds per day when worn every day. Will see how it develops after some additional weeks. But good enough for me as is.


Ive had my U1 running for 2 weeks, appears to be running +8s a day, hopingvthat settles down a touch.


----------



## Split-Personality

How long do we think it takes them to break in? 8 weeks of wear/winding?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My 556 has been running non-stop since July 20; a combo of worn, sitting in different positions and if sits for more than 12 hours unworn I'll give it a shake or two or 5-10 winds.

It's run within COSC in every position I've rested it in and tested and is 2.1 SPD fast over that time. Now that it's nearly a minute fast I'll probably reset it soon.


----------



## Steve Bernhardt

WantForWatches said:


> I own a 104 St Sa. It's one of the most accurate pieces I own. It averages about +1 per day. That's an amazing run rate for any watch, any price ...but all the more impressive when you consider the value prop this watch brings to the table! And by the way ...that's the run rate right out of the box. My watchmaker has never touched it. Rockin!


I have the exact same watch and have a similar experience, it is extremely accurate out of the box. I'm only losing a few seconds a day and this is before the movement is broken in.


----------



## trebor2

Have just purchased a Sinn 556i B. Superb accuracy at just +1s a day. This beats my Rolex Explorer (+2s per day)!


----------



## farmerboy

My 2 week old T1 was set at 8 AM Friday and worn all weekend. Monday AM at 8 AM it was 9 seconds fast.
I am still trying to get to know the watch and how it runs in various positions when not being worn.
Since it is new, I am timing it PM and AM to find positions that will give the best accuracy. 
So far all positions gain time, face up gains the smallest amount.

Not much can be changed during days I am wearing the watch but I have noticed on days I do office work 
a tendency to keep the watch in a 6:00 Up position. This position gains the most time. 
The T1 is said to contain a Soprod A10. This movement may be the one Soprod calls the M100.


----------



## Old bill

Hi, I am thinking of getting a Sinn UX quartz. What sort of accuracy do you get with them ?


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY

Does Sinn regulate the movements before they send them out like Dievas in five positions?


----------



## scorpius73

My Sinn 103 Classic gains about 6.8 per day. It has a Valjoux 7750. I use toolwatch.io to check the accuracy.


----------



## paulyosh

Old bill said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a Sinn UX quartz. What sort of accuracy do you get with them ?


I believe they're something ridiculous like +/- 10spYEAR. Mine was definitely well within than range...


----------



## nodnar

Old bill said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a Sinn UX quartz. What sort of accuracy do you get with them ?


Mine runs about -20 sec/yr. which I assume is about a "bad" as one could expect. I set it 10 sec fast at the time change DST on/off. Happy with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

My 556I is running about 2 seconds fast per day. Consider myself a bit lucky really.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I ran power reserve experiment the past two days. Gave my 556 a full wind and let it sit for 48 hours. It was +3.6 s/d when I wound it, +3.5 s/d on day 2 and then this morning it had lost some time and was -.6 s/d. The power reserve ran out about an hour later. Power reserve lasted 41.5 hours.


----------



## Topdude

paulyosh said:


> I believe they're something ridiculous like +/- 10spYEAR. Mine was definitely well within than range...


Mine must be a good one then: I got it end of May and now it's plus 1.


----------



## paulyosh

Topdude said:


> Mine must be a good one then: I got it end of May and now it's plus 1.


Yeah, I think I'd be okay with gaining 3-4 seconds per year...lol! Congrats on that one...


----------



## cb1111

Old bill said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting a Sinn UX quartz. What sort of accuracy do you get with them ?


 I've had mine for about a 3 months now and there is no discernible difference.


----------



## mh82

My SINN EZM 13 accuracy: 4 days and -1s, so -0.25s/day. Pretty good, eh?

Update: After two weeks watch has lost in total 2 seconds. I'm very happy with it, this is the most accurate mechanical watch I have ever owned. Even Omega SMP Chronometer was not nearly as accurate.


----------



## johnnmiller1

Just bought a new U1 T and it's running at +15sec per day. Very disappointed


----------



## sarbmaster

.nevermind


----------



## Fokstom

So I got sinn 856 for around half a year now and its very accurate. +0,5-1s most of the times.. Very impressive


----------



## Airlyss

My 1 month old 556 is +4 so far, hoping it stays there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

johnnmiller1 said:


> Just bought a new U1 T and it's running at +15sec per day. Very disappointed


How old is it? Mine was +12 for a few days after I got it and has settled into 0-4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

SINN 757 Diapal, 9 years old, no service and +3/day on my wrist. Same value for many years..... started with +7.


----------



## ryaldo

About 1 week in with a new 856 (non-utc), Consistently +7 or 8 seconds per day. Curious to see if resting positions make any difference


----------



## berserkkw

I got a U50 early July, initially it was gaining about 3 seconds per day.. Right now after wearing it and keeping it running for over a month, it's spot on (it's now settled and maintained at about -1 second from atomic time for the past 4 days!)


----------



## Flighty7T34

Good news, just keep it away from resting upon iPads/speakers or any device that may have neodymium magnets. My son had the habit of putting his watch atop his iPad on the bedside table at night. Those strong magnets in the keyboard accessory did a number on his automatic watch. It went from dependable to -25+ seconds per day.


----------



## Radharc

My 2-year-old *6096* is +3/day. It was +5/day when I first got it, but settled in after a bit.

My 14-year-old *856S UTC* is currently at -10/day. Definitely needs a service. I've had it so long that I forget what the exact measurement was when I first got it, but it was within COSC.

My *1746* doesn't have a seconds hand, so who the hell knows...


----------

